# Should I deworm my birds?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Now that altgirl35 has sent me small syringes (which were the initial problem for deworming: here we don't have syringes smaller than 10ml or at least they aren't for sale) should I try to take them to the vet and deworm them? They wanted to deworm them with ivermectin, but they said that the syringes we conventionally use aren't small enough for a dosage.
If you give me the ok, I'll go tomorrow and ask. And, while we're on it, I'm going to ask to get them weighed.
How much ivermectin is the normal dosage per kg?
I still don't know if I'm going to release them or not. That's why this is in ferals.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Orrrr maybe I can get a dewormer esp for pigeons. I'll try to get it, and if not possible, I'll get the ivermectin (if you think it's ok).


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I alternate Ivermectin and Pyrantel (strongid).
I prefer Pyrantel because it is safer and has a larger margin for error.
Ivermectin comes in SO MANY different strengths that you have to be careful to get the correct dosage. And I've had adverse reactions in some birds with it.
Many vets use Pyrantel for dogs and cats, so its easier to get also.
Dosage for Pyrantel (strongid) (using 50mg/ml strength) is *.*13 ml per bird.
If you still want to use Ivermectin, you would need to find out the exact strength before you can get a dosage.
Hope this helps


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

The vet would be the one that deworms them so I'd have to trust the vet xD.

The one I could buy is:
Levamisole 10 g, Sodic Cyclamate 1 g; Benzoic acid 1 g; Nipagin 0,4 g; Lactose csp 100 g.

It's the one they use in the racing pigeons clubs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

You can worm the birds yourself.
Its really easy
You would need Ivomectin 0.5% and give each bird 3 drops down the throat and repeat in 12 days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ed said:


> You can worm the birds yourself.
> Its really easy
> You would need Ivomectin 0.5% and give each bird 3 drops down the throat and repeat in 12 days.


You can buy this at Foy's. Here's the link

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/519-584.html


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I can buy Ivermectin anywhere, but it'll be way cheaper to ask the vet to do it for me.
Ivermectin there costs 10 dls (40 pesos, which is like 40 dollars for you) plus shipping...
I definitely don't have 40 pesos. But the ruminal product I showed on the other posts should cost around 15, which I do have, and it'd last quite some time if I needed to use it in any other bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can your vet give you a bottle that will last you a while, instead of just worming the bird?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you use Ivermectin, rather use pour on type and drop one drop on the back of the pigeon. Ivermectin is not effective for round worms though. I use Ivermectin and Praziquantel. Second one is much better and safe.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you say that Ivermectin is not effective against roundworms. Many people use it for that, and get results. I use it, and get results. Nothing is 100%. It is good to rotate what you use every few times so that the worms don't build up a resistance. I have used Wazine from Global and gotten good results with that.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ahhh sorry. I thought my aunt would take a bit longer to order it, and when I called she told me she already had it. I was going to ask her to change to Ivermectin, but since I asked her yesterday night I thought she would take longer (she's usually really busy).
Do you think this won't be as effective? Should I go for Ivermectin too? Or directly avoid usage of this one I bought? Maybe deworm them first with one and then with the other one (with some space between the doses)? Or do like Jay3 and next time I deworm them (I don't know if this is don't regularly or what, like dogs?) I deworm them with Ivermectin?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it is a worming med for birds, it should be fine. There are many different wormers that people use. I'd use it. Many people change what they use every few times. It's a good practice so that the worms don't become resistant to it. Later on you can always pick up the other so that you have two.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By the way, some people worm twice a year, and some do it every few months. Different with everyone.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. I'll see what that specific med says, and next time, I'll use ivermectin. And if I keep these birds I'll alternate between the two.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Even if you alternate every few times, it would be fine. You don't have to change it the next time you worm. I do my birds twice a year, but they don't fly outside. If I had a reason to think that they needed to be wormed before that, then I would. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You are most welcome, and don't worry. It'll be fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

if you have ivermec just drop 3 drops down their throat and you shoult be good to go and then repeat in 12-14 days


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> if you have ivermec just drop 3 drops down their throat and you shoult be good to go and then repeat in 12-14 days


They don't have the ivermec yet. They have something else, but are planning on getting the ivermc later on.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Why do you say that Ivermectin is not effective against roundworms. Many people use it for that, and get results. I use it, and get results. Nothing is 100%. It is good to rotate what you use every few times so that the worms don't build up a resistance. I have used Wazine from Global and gotten good results with that.


It's shown that roundworms have already built a resistance to Ivermec.
That's why its good to rotate wormers. I still rotate and use it, but I have better luck with Pyrantel (strongid), and its safer.
I've read in many avian reports that once you have roundworms (in a large flock), that it is nearly impossible to clear them 100%. Therefore they should be on a routine worming schedule. I worm mine every 3 months and they pass roundworms everytime!
I never had a problem with roundworms until I took in the 11 rescued homers and tumblers that were seized by the NHSPCA from an abuse situation. 
On the other hand, my fantails are in a different enclosure. I worm them once a year - NEVER had or passed any worms.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for answering my question. I was just wondering because I use it and know that lots of people do. Therein lay the problem I guess. I have gotten the Pyrantel from my vet. Just haven't used it yet. It is good to rotate every couple of times. She gave me a formula with the Pyrantel, so I'm supposed to weigh each bird first. Kinda a pain. How do you give it Waynette?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Thanks for answering my question. I was just wondering because I use it and know that lots of people do. Therein lay the problem I guess. I have gotten the Pyrantel from my vet. Just haven't used it yet. It is good to rotate every couple of times. She gave me a formula with the Pyrantel, so I'm supposed to weigh each bird first. Kinda a pain. How do you give it Waynette?


I use Pyrantel Pamoate 50mg/ml strength. So its .13 ml per bird, in the mouth!
Or you can put it in their drinking water. The dose for that is 75mg per gallon of water, so that is 1 1/2 mls per gallon. But you have to use it right away if you put it in the water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I use Pyrantel Pamoate 50mg/ml strength. So its .13 ml per bird, in the mouth!
> Or you can put it in their drinking water. The dose for that is 75mg per gallon of water, so that is 1 1/2 mls per gallon. But you have to use it right away if you put it in the water.


Thanks Waynette.


----------

